# Masterbuilt XL Smokestack Mod



## bame (May 25, 2011)

After building and attaching a poor man's Smoke daddy to my MBXL this past weekend and test firing (sorry no pics so it never happened) I felt that smoke was leaving the smoker too fast. Would i fix this problem by sealing the hole up top and adding a smoke stack off the bottom of the smoker on the opposite side of the main chamber from the smoke inflow.


----------



## tjohnson (May 25, 2011)

If you keep the smoke in your smoker too long, you'll create creosote and ruin your food.

Slow down your smoke production, but leave the exhaust wide open.

Todd


----------



## bame (May 25, 2011)

What concerns me is that my smoke inflow comes for the bottom right or the unit and as the heat rises it goes directly out of the exhaust. I had dropped the smoke stack on my old char griller with good results and wanted to know if I should do the same.


----------



## michael ark (May 25, 2011)

Trial and error will tell you. Get some cheap meat like spam.You can speculate all day.The proofs in the Q.I will wach for your research.


----------



## jakethessnake (May 30, 2011)

I've thought about fabbing a slim dryer vent to the back of mine to get a little better draw through it. Either way, the vent leaves alot to be desired. Ideally, I'd like to have the adjustable vent on back on the bottom for a bigger intake (not sure how or if that's needed for a propane smoker) and have a pipe with rain cap coming out the top, right in the middle.


----------



## otis857 (Jun 8, 2011)

I made a smoke stack on my XL simular to a Traeger smoker with a stove pipe damper. I used 3" exhaust tubing and a rain cap straight out of the back where the vent is. I cut out the slats for better air flow and now this smoker draws MUCH better than it did before. Dont know how it will work for cold smoking as I havent tried it yet, but as I understand it, you still want the smoke to flow through, simular to hot smoking, but a little slower.


----------

